# A surprised BFP after UTI



## Forthebun

Hi All,
I moved from the WTT May 2014 to TTC and very pleased to now join BFP announcement. I had really counted myself out because I had a severe UTI on 2DPO and went to a kidney infection requiring antibiotics. I told the GP am TTCing so was asking for antibiotics that wouldn't harm my chances so she prescribed Cephalexin. 
All my symptoms were actually UTi symptoms such as lower back pain, frequency to toilets and I have then started on an alkaline diet and was also signed off work for a few days mainly about 5dpo onwards. 

Because my BBT chart was on the up even at 14dpo when I normally have 12 LP , in caved in and did a pregnancy test thinking 'oh what a waste of test' but have quite a few stocked so took it anyway. What I saw was a plus sign on the clearblue easy test and it really took me by a huge surprise. My hands were shaking when I went to do another test just to make sure it wasn't an evap or that I'm seeing things! (Pls see attachment). 

I just wanted to put this note out there to encourage those of you who had or having uti to not give up hope. 

I however have lots of cramps and pink discharge which I am going to see my gp about to check if that's alright. 

Thanks guys for the tremendous support here!! Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 39


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## michelle8733

Congrats and thanks for sharing your story. That gives me a little more hope since I'm about 6DPO and just got thru taking a week's worth of antibiotics today for a UTI. Wishing a happy and healthy nine months to you!!! :)


----------



## saveme

Congrats!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

*Congratulations!!*

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Snapbucket/bnb/congrats_zpsf2f53271.gif


----------



## CharCharxxx

Congratulations! X


----------



## dizzy65

Congrats!


----------



## Forthebun

Thank you all xxx


----------



## Forthebun

michelle8733 said:


> Congrats and thanks for sharing your story. That gives me a little more hope since I'm about 6DPO and just got thru taking a week's worth of antibiotics today for a UTI. Wishing a happy and healthy nine months to you!!! :)

Hi Michelle, yes, stay positive! And baby dust to you xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations on your BFP! :)


----------

